# favorite duck call??



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

doing a little survery, what is your favorite duck call? just wanna see what the number one call being used by the majority. this should be an interesting topic and im itching to buy a new call, i just wanna know what the best hunters in the world have to say, i.e.i. (the nodakians) thank you very much for your input.



> "may the blood and feathers fly from the sky and the bands fill my hands"


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I dont think people really need acrylic calls because your paying alot of money for a little more quality. I think some good calls are the Primos Wench, Buck Gardner Tall Timber II, and probably a few others.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like all Foiles Migrators call, Goose and Duck Its all good


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

ECHO


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> I like all Foiles Migrators call, Goose and Duck Its all good


I think those calls sound like junk.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Buck Gardner Double Nasty, yeah hooks um every time.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

keep it coming guys, lets get this topic heated and really see how much the great calls get stood behind.. i'm thinking its going to be an argument between RNT, foiles, and zink calls. (maybe buck gardner) whatever it is i just want to know ups and downfalls of some of them. i want to know what specific call from each call maker, ex: daisy cutter, bill collector, double nasty II, migrator, etc. 
takes a lot of time and patience to go out to sportsmans warehouse and blow through every call so i think this thread can help minimize the choices down to a select few.

best sounding call to: (and maybe easiest)
1. hail
2. feeder
3. quack
4. comeback

maybe just a few topics to get this thread going.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

The guy got mad at me in Sportsmans for blowing the calls. Now my dad wont let me blow em anywhere.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, well your not supposed to open the boxed calls on the shelf. you have to ask the guys behind the call case right by the guns and theyve always allowed it. they have a new case now and im not sure if their policy has changed but honestly, who wants to go spend 130 dollars on a call theyve never blown on with a no return policy as they have on their calls. i think us outdoorsmen here in fargo (and all of north dakota) are spoiled with all the new stores opening and the biggest 'scheels' in the u.s. opening here but my god would a cabelas be awesome here. their "customer" value is unbeatable but you also dont want to take away from the business in east grand. im very fortunate thats its a convenient place to stop on the way home. on the other hand i dont want to turn this into a "corporate" business battle, back to the best duck call.


----------



## sink (Feb 14, 2006)

Love my RNT Short Barrel


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah buck gardner double nasty, sounds nice from hails to feeds, to comebacks, its not a real loud call, only drawback, but for puttin um in your face, its #1, although early in the year i've called them in with an elk bugle :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

we might just have to go try that elk bugle on the yotes this weekend, huh? i'm going to try to stay in fargo all week because if i had to come back to fargo from roseau i just dont think i could handle going back home. too much driving in three days. i'll keep in touch and let ya know!
happy beaver hunting!
:beer:


----------



## blowinecho (Jan 25, 2006)

Im gonna have to agree with brknwing on this one, to tell youo the truth that is all I blow and wouldnt swiitch for anything. Im probaly a little bias since that is what I was taught on but I dont think you can beat Ricks product. Take a look at some of the inserts that other calls have in them and you will be amazed how many have the design that Rick started with in his echos. Now for more of a specific echo or any cal for that matter you are not goin to be able to get the same top end from a timber as you will form the open water obvioulsy. Thats why I can say that the ECHO XLT is the go to call for me and you should at the very least give it a look. I dont have either of these calls but if you are looking for a good on I would check in to River Mallard and Mallard Mauler, both excellent calls, and Bernie is a good friend and a great guy who will go out of his way if need be.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks a lot for the info. i'll definately look into it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Primos Oringnal Wench
Yo Sista
Yo Mamma

Or anything by foiles,big river, or knight and hale


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

oddly enough, no one has said much about the high end calls. did look into the zink website and wow are their some amazing pictures on there. alls i gotta say is they are living the american "outdoorsman's" dream. thinking of going the RNT route tho. not going to make my decision until i hear some more opinions but a few of them calls sure caught my eye and you take a survey on their site depicting which kind of calling you personally do (field?, open water?, agressive?, raspy?, etc.) and where you do it, and they recommend in percentages the type of call that would fit you best. just thought it was kind of neat and shows a customer they wanna help you find what your looking for. i still know that the best strategy would be to go blow through them all and find which one fits best but that dont sound like too much fun, and sometimes you just gotta take a gamble i guess.


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

RNT for me. I really liked my MVP. The original is great also. Just a little quieter.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm one of those guys who likes blowing acrylic calls and some of the higher end wood calls. I find they are hands down worth the money. For loud, ringing hail calls, I like ECHO (boss or EEL) and I would look into a DOA X-Treme. I like RnT, but I find them to have more "shatter" on the top end, unless you know how to run them.

That being said, I like the RnT for most hunting situations. I have a shortbarrel for medium range and a timbre for most close in hunting situations. I just like their raspiness and they tend to be easier to get a good feed chater.

If you didn't want to spend over $100, I would look at Quackhead, since it is the plastic version of RnT's timbre and original.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

RNT Daisy Cutter :rock:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

primos cocabola wench. sweetest sounding call ive ever heard. and the DU model is on massive sale!

but im not a very good hunter........ cuz im not from nodak....... :wink:


----------



## blowinecho (Jan 25, 2006)

bandman,
Like I said before that the ECHO is something that you should look in to, I'm talking about the high end calls, XLT or EEL both great along with their timber. XLT and EEl are going to be able to give the top end as well as the bottom but XLT is gonna be better for both. If you are looking for a neat looking call as well as a performer here is what I suggest. The echo calls are kind of plain Jane but, if you decide to go with one of them and want something that is gonna stand out and truly be a one of a kind look up Rock Lucas, he does laser engraving and custom engraving for ECHO call and I have seen a lot of his work and can say that if you want an individual call this is the best way to go that I have found! If you want to check him out go to www.echocalls.com and take a look. If or anyone elsa wants any info on him just let me know and I can get you to him directly.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

thanx a lot for the information, its greatly appreciated! i'll definatley half to look into them echo's i think.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Daisy Cutter by R.N.T It'll get em close


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll tell you what I prostaff for this one compeny called FEATHER DUSTER. I highly recommend a Feather Duster duck or goose call. I can get you a sweet deal on one if you want to. It's up to you. If you want more Info on these calls, PM me.

Shoot Stright


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i went out to sportsman's warehouse today and blew on a daisy cutter, straight meat (which i wasnt impressed with), mvp, xlt, bgb widow maker, and a paralyzer II. and boy was i ever impressed with the "widow maker" just a wonderful sounding call, and for half the price, WHAT?? yea for $80 i found the one i wanted. one of my buddies picked it out this weekend cuz he'd heard good things about it and the guy behind the case actually grabbed that one first, cuz i asked him which one he recommended. i totally loved it and it will be on my landyard in the near future along with maybe an xlt, daisy cutter, or a paralyzer. foiles sounded like my a$$ and it would cut out on the hail so i eliminated that one. one of them was a little too raspy for my liking, think it might have been the mvp but cant recall for certain.

but anyway, thats what it took was to go out there and blow through a few of them and boy it was fun to make all that racket!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Buck Gardner calls, in particular the tall timber II


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I like either Hawk Creek Calls single reed for $35 or Most Wanted Game Calls double reed I can't recall how much the double reed was


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Duck Commander Mule and Duck Commander Reacher, only two duck calls that will be on my lanyard till I find something better but I'm not looking much anymore, I love em


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Gotta be the daisy cutter For out loud open water and field huntin. :beer:


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

Haydels. I like the brown rice, and the original DR-85. I also like their black foot goose call.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Feather Duster and Ringer 2 by HS waterfowl


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

went and bought a sean mann call today at scheels. $120 for 50, couldnt pass on it. the call is crazy loud and takes nothing to blow on. also found $130 worth of silouette blues marked down to $25. saved a bunch of money today.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Feather Duster All the way


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

haydel redleg all the way man! -kev


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

My group all use a variety of Sureshot calls. They sound great and are pretty easy to blow. Of course the trick is being where the ducks want to be.. figure that out and I could get em to come in blowing my trumpet! :wink:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

buck garder spit tech


----------

